# ebay bummer



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Ebay closed my account because someone complained about my DVD's... bummer number 1

I then used my wife's account to sell afew items and buy a few more... ebay found out and closed that account as well ... bummer number 2

I bought 2 iwheels flamethrower chassis for 43 bucks but recieved 2 regular flamethrower chassis instead... bummer number 3


man, what a bad ebay week for me. 

The seller is a regular here, so I'm not expecting any problems, but I was so psyched about about getting those iwheels chassis. I have some cool customs waiting for them.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

whats wrong with your dvd? copyright? 

Wes


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Between my rights, which I paid a few grand for, and what's in public domain, I'm 95% covered... which is more then most sellers on ebay hawking vintage media can say. But all it takes is a single complaint from a ebayer, who I can't even address to refute, they suspended me. I can get it reinstated, but it's a major hassle ... so I used my wife's account. Which was working fine until I paid the seller fees with my Paypal account. I guess they put it all together and suspended my wife's account for "suspected use by an suspend user" No warning... just BAM! You're done. 

I'll probably play their game though and jump through their hoops. I had a perfect feedback record after more than 1300 transactions. It would stink to just walk away from that, considering all the crap I had to eat to insure my perfect record.

It bothers me though ... all a person has to do to suspend an account selling media is complain and ebay shuts the account down, but yet they still kept all the fees they made off my DVD sales. It's amazing really. Hundreds of stories of people scamming bidders out of tens of thousands of dollars and ebay does nothing, but for me ... they hire Sherlock Holmes to track down an ebayer with a perfect reocrd after more than 1300 transactions? 

I'm having a VERY bad week with my hobby... so much so I'm think about walking away from it for a while.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Sounds like a good time to play with your 'lil cars and eyeball yer next victim...er, I mean ...custom.

Have a little quality track time!


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

yeah.... I just need to get the chassis I bought and then I'm going to take a little break from it all. 

although it may be easier said then done... I am a slot-a-HAUL-ic


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Between all the bs notices I get regarding an auction that I didn't have or some non payment issue that I didn't do (spam/fishing s***) coming on those fake epay notices, I'm just about ready to close my account. I'm not sure they ever do anything with those emails I forward to the spoof address reporting the issue.  rr


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I get dozens of fake ebay emails a week too, I forward them all, but they still keep coming. 

The on-line auction biz needs more competiton. Ebay has become Ma Bell. They don;t care, because they don't have to. 

Still, I think I should have a right to know who complained about my DVD's. There was another seller who had a simular DVD, but mush less materail and MUCH lower quality. 
He was upset when I put my DVD out... even stole my pics from my auction to use on his website. What if it was him, shouldn't I have a right to refute his accusations?

heck, should'nt I have the right to refute ANYONE who files a complaint's accusations?

I've got the ebay blues
what's a slothead to do?


----------



## cagee (Apr 20, 2007)

videojimmy said:


> Still, I think I should have a right to know who complained about my DVD's. There was another seller who had a simular DVD, but mush less materail and MUCH lower quality.
> He was upset when I put my DVD out... even stole my pics from my auction to use on his website. What if it was him, shouldn't I have a right to refute his accusations?


I sell some ceiling fans when I get some in on ebay. I have a pic of the fan that i took off the box. A guy was selling the same fan and had the same pic RIGHT OFF THE BOX. He would always write me emails telling me i needed to raise my price. I would get an email from him once a month. 

He then wrote an email asking me how my fans were packaged. I told him they are packaged in a plain brown box. (which i package them in to ship that way no one knows whats in it. BIG PICTURE OF A FAN ON A BOX JUST TELLS UPS TO BE ROUGH ON IT. OR THATS WHAT MY UPS GUY TOLD ME). He then turned me in for picture fraud cause are pics were very similar. Talk about being pissed!!!! They wiped all trace of that auction out. People who had bought them and had not recieved them kept sending emails asking why the auction no longer exists and the majority of them were real a**holes about the whole situation even after I had explained it. One guy kept telling me he hadn't recieved his fan yet and he wanted a refund cause i had a fake auction and he got cheated and UPS tracking# showed delivered on front porch. Then after a week of accusing me he said "oh my neighbor saw it on my front porch and didn't want anyone to steal it so he picked it up for me." Real BS.

I then had to take another pic of the fan and then completely relist the auction.


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

VJ, your unbelievable bad story just really makes me think that it's really wiser to have 2 different names on the Bay : one for buying and another for selling.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Sounds llike the guy selling the other videos wanted to take out the compitition. Unfortunatly your dead right, ebay really could use another auction site to keep it on its toes. and people that surf ebay looking for auctions to complain about that are legit need to get a hobby.. In the mean time, strip down a Jl.. pull out your paint and build something nice for yourself...

Dave


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your problems VJ. There should be something you can do. What ever happened to "innocent til.... proven guilty" and the right to face your accuser??


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I guess having a perfect record with ebay doesn't warrant getting a chance to defend myself.

On a brighter note, the seller of the iwheels chassis got back to me and promised to make things right... so my week ends on high note


----------



## Xence (Oct 2, 2007)

What other sites are out there anyways? I really wouldn't know. I don't know if I'm asking this in the right place so if I'm doing this incorrectly someone please advise.

Cheers,
Xence


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Absolute power corupts, absolutely.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

joez870 said:


> Absolute power corupts, absolutely.



I agree.. I have been corupt for a long time...lol...


Dave


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

coach61 said:


> I agree.. I have been corupt for a long time...lol...
> 
> 
> Dave



You must be very powerful, Coach! :thumbsup:


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

I have never been fond of the way eBay does business. I thought Paypal was much more friendly and straightforward before eBay bought them out a few years back.
The real site to be careful of is Paypal. I have heard a number of horror stories and I have seen then screw up a number of times.
A few years back a couple vendors had money removed from their accounts by Paypal (without proof) because a foreign (non-US) buyer complained they never received their items. Even though the vendors produced proof the items were sent, Paypal said since it was a non-US buyer, proof of mailing was not good enough.
In March I noticed my receiving limit was not resetting each month. I contacted Paypal and for the next month they told me "wait till next month and it will reset". In May I was told, via e-mail, that there was a known problem in the system and I should call them. I didn't need the limit reset until September and then I had to talk to a supervisor. If they cannot fix a known software problem in almost 6 months, they have got a serious problem.
Now I get shipment notifications from Paypal every time a certain person ships to anyone. Each time I notify Paypal, they tell me they didn't send it. Luckily, the seller is a fellow slotter and I notify him each time I get a shipping notice. He is also told by Paypal - "It isn't us!". He confirms each notification is valid, including all the personal information contained within.
Paypal and eBay never admit that some of the e-mails you get really do slip out of their system. That makes them unreliable - at best. At worst, it puts your personal information at risk. Would you want a third party seeing your shipment information including name and address?
My advice. Keep your Paypal balance at zero. Open a bank account for the sole purpose of connecting to Paypal and keep as little money in it as possible. This last piece of advice I need to take myself - reduce the limit on the credit card connected to Paypal to a low number in the event it is stolen.

Joe


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

I agree with Grand. A while back I had a problem with Ebay & Paypal. Someone (overseas buyer of course) bought a Playstation 3 and took the money ($835) out of my checking account linked to Paypal. Bank even did an overdraft protection because it went over my balance. I was lucky I caught it almost as soon as happened. I recovered my money. Now I have a seperate checking account just for Paypal and no credit card linked to the account. I almost never have a cash balance in my account. Sorry for the E checks but it is a safety net.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Same here guys. Seperate finance for my slot habit is just good sense. Hope those theivin' bastages have fun squeezin that rock. Make it a tough go for short dough and they'll pass you by.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

I have an easier solution. I don't have a PayPal account. So there is no stress there to deal with. I know I've missed some good deals by not having one, but that's fine by me. 

But I like the good advice I've seen here. I don't have any intention of getting a paypal account. I prefer to pay with a bank check. Every auction I win I'm able to pay that way. 

I have to wait a little longer to get my item. I can live with it. Randy.


----------

